# Where to print??



## SneakyMike (Sep 24, 2008)

I've never printed many of my digital pictures, and I'd like to start.
I don't have a very nice photo printer and I'd rather just take it somewhere and get them printed.. 

I'd like to know where I could go to get this done, without loosing much detail.. 

I went to Bartells and printed out a few and they came out HORRIBLE...

Any advise would help.


----------

